# Robert S. Candlish on the common grounds of scripture and natural religion



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 7, 2020)

... We must have some mutually acknowledged principles, some common ground, on which to build our argument, and that ground must be different, in regard to different individuals and classes of individuals. Thus, in arguing with Jews and with Gentiles on the truth and reasonableness of the Gospel, the Christian teacher had a different course to pursue, according to the different principles which they were severally willing to recognise.

With the Jews, he had the common ground of the Old Testament Scriptures; with the Gentiles, his common ground lay in what are called the articles of Natural Religion, whether these be really the discoveries of reason, or the traditionary remains of old revelation. Yet still always he aimed at the same result, to bring both Jews and Gentiles to the knowledge and belief of the grace and the judgment of God in Christ. ...

For more, see Robert S. Candlish on the common grounds of scripture and natural religion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

